# Cubase - nudge audio by milliseconds and frames?



## JT3_Jon (Jun 6, 2015)

Maybe this is another "brain fart because its late" moments, but I cannot figure out how to manually nudge a selected audio file by milliseconds via key command. 

I've pulled up the key commands for nudge, and I've assigned "nudge left" and "nudge Right" to "option+L" & "Option+R." However I do not see a way to set the nudge amount. Cubase seems to want to nudge by the snap amount, and there is no "milliseconds" in the snap/quantize settings (at least that I can see). If I turn off snap, it still seems to nudge by the last selected snap value. 

I know I can manually adjust the "start" amount below the tool bar, but I would like to be able to simply hit a key command and have it nudge a millisecond, or 5 milliseconds, or 10 milliseconds, etc. In other DAW's I've achieved this by assigning the "nudge amount" as desired. I'm trying to line up some audio by ear so it sounds natural, and just need to make little adjustments, and can't seem to figure out how to set the nudge amount to milliseconds. While I'm on the subject, nudging by frames would also be helpful.


----------



## scarred bunny (Jun 6, 2015)

As far as I can tell, nudging is tied to the grid type (not quantize preset). Right-click the ruler and set the time-base to Seconds, and you can set the grid type to 1/10/100/1000 milliseconds and the nudge amount should follow the selection. You can set up key commands to select next/previous grid types. 

Looking through the key commands, there's also a dedicated Nudge +1/-1 Frame command in there, but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you! This will work well enough, especially with the tip about selecting Next/previous grid types. Added tip, be sure to assign the "ruler display format" key command so you dont have to right click on the ruler to switch.

The dedicated nudge +1/-1 Frame Command is for the song position line and not for actually nudging anything as far as I can tell.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow, this is bad! Its way to frustrating trying to nudge things ahead or behind the beat when you can no longer see the beat! What a shame!! I may have found the first thing that Cubase does not do well!


----------



## scarred bunny (Jun 6, 2015)

Insert a ruler track and set it to bars/beats and use that as a reference. Slightly better than nothing anyways.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 6, 2015)

THANK YOU!!! I didn't realize cubase could have multiple ruler tracks!!

I unfortunately still had to switch back to Logic due to some weird behavior with the Melodyne VST in cubase (I know cubase has a built in melodyne alternative) but its good to know this is possible! Thanks again!


----------



## Daryl (Jun 6, 2015)

Use the Logical Editor. You can also set KC for nudging by frames, ms, ticks. Anything you like. And multiples as well, if you prefer. You don't need to change from bars and beats, or even use a ruler.

D


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm on Cubase 6 still, but if it's still the same- on the arrange page, top right corner, there's a pull down menu that will allow you to set (the category may be wrong, but it's something there) "timecode" as opposed to bars and beats. When you select that, the quantize menu changes to frames, half frames, quarter frames- I often use quarter frames for getting things in place. I also have my left and right arrows set to nudge events forward and back in time. Cheers.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 6, 2015)

OK, here is a Preset for nudging forward by 10ms.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you Daryl!! I thought something like this might be possible in the logical editor, but then when I tried realized the logical editor only works on midi. I did't realize this was capable in the *project* logical editor. Still relatively new to Cubase. :oops:


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 6, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Sat Jun 06 said:


> I'm on Cubase 6 still, but if it's still the same- on the arrange page, top right corner, there's a pull down menu that will allow you to set (the category may be wrong, but it's something there) "timecode" as opposed to bars and beats. When you select that, the quantize menu changes to frames, half frames, quarter frames- I often use quarter frames for getting things in place. I also have my left and right arrows set to nudge events forward and back in time. Cheers.



Tried to find this but no luck. Do you by chance know what its called? If you hover over it, does a name pop up (dont know if thats a Cubase 7 thing)


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 6, 2015)

JT3_Jon @ Sat Jun 06 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sat Jun 06 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on Cubase 6 still, but if it's still the same- on the arrange page, top right corner, there's a pull down menu that will allow you to set (the category may be wrong, but it's something there) "timecode" as opposed to bars and beats. When you select that, the quantize menu changes to frames, half frames, quarter frames- I often use quarter frames for getting things in place. I also have my left and right arrows set to nudge events forward and back in time. Cheers.
> ...



I'll send a screen shot later or tomorrow.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jan 15, 2016)

The above preset doesn't work for me, I had to do the following.


----------



## dlapins (May 28, 2022)

Daryl said:


> OK, here is a Preset for nudging forward by 10ms.


Thanks Daryl!
I wanna know how to make nudging backward by 10ms


----------



## Ozinga (May 28, 2022)

dlapins said:


> Thanks Daryl!
> I wanna know how to make nudging backward by 10ms


If you use Cubase 12 Nudge is no longer linked to quantize or grid (if you don't want to)
So you don't need logical editor.

Command+Left Arrow and Command+Right Arrow to nudge by any amount (Mac)
Check Nudge from right top cogwheel to show nudge window on the top panel of Cubase


----------

